# For anybody with a paintball CO2 tank setup



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I had a problem with my new paintball co2 tank today and i need some help.

First off, i noticed that there wasn't an on/off on the co2 cylinder but I guess its understandable why. Anyways, I hooked up my adapter to my aquatek regulator and then continued to screw it down onto the cylinder and of course, lots of co2 started leaking from the tank as i continued to screw down until it was shut. 

This is all normal I'm assuming. I just wasn't fast as I should have been when screwing this thing down. After that, I hooked everything up to my diffuser/bubble counter/check valve. Everything was going ok but I realized that every 5 minutes, I would hear a leak and have to tighten the connection between the adapter and the regulator. Again, my fault. I should have used some thread seal tape. I also hand tightened it but I didn't use a crescent wrench. 

Heres where the nightmare begins. I decided that I wanted to use another regulator I had to try it out before returning it. I don't know where I went wrong but when i was attempting to unscrew the adapter from the cylinder, the pressure became to much and the cylinder flew from my hands and started pumping out mass amounts of co2 into my room. I couldn't do a thing. My hand suffered a pretty bad freeze burn and all i did was open my windows and leave the room for awhile. 

Anyways, heres my question. How do I go about unscrewing the adapter from the cylinder while its still full? Also, does anybody know where I could get a paintball co2 tank with a on/off valve? I can't really afford a 5lb tank at the moment. 

If anybody could offer any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. My hand is pretty messed up right now and I don't want to do this again. I know I made a bunch of mistakes so PLEASE tell me what I did wrong lol thanks!


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I suspect your problem is a bad o-ring. Your paintball tank should not spray co2 at all. When the tank is screwed in far enough for the pin to be pressed down to allow co2 to flow, the o-ring should be stopping it from leaking out. If its spraying out, then that means the seal isn't being made. A properly attached paintball tank makes a small pop when attached, and thats it. The ON/OFF is actually the pin the adapter is pressing down on. Go to a paintball shop and buy a few o-rings, then order a bulk pack online for future uses. 

Also, you should be using the white, hard o-ring between REGULATOR and ADAPTER. Further, tighten the adapter completely onto the regulator and then hand screw the bottle on to the adapter.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I used the o-ring between the regulator and adapter but I had no idea that it wasn't supposed to leak. The stuff was about a foot away from getting into my eyes and sendin me to the hospital lol 

I got it filled at sports authority so hopefully I can buy some there.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

You can replace the pin valve on your co2 tank with a manual on-off valve. I have one on one of my tanks, and it's worth it. Any paintball store should be able to sell you one, but make sure you have them install it. You shouldn't need any tape when installing either the tank or the adapter. Make sure you have the correct gasket between the adapter and reg, then snug it up with a wrench. Then put a fresh o-ring on the tank and screw it on hand tight. You should be able to screw it on until it stops, with no tools. If the adapter is coming out of the reg when you unscrew the tank, the adapter wasn't tightened down enough.


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

I've not got the slightest clue Markahsf, but that story sounded really tramatic ....:biggrin:


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Everytime you take the tank off, get it filled and put it back on, you need to lubricate the o-ring on the c02 tank. If you dont, when you tighten the tank to the c02 adapter, as the seal is made, and you continue to tighten the tank the o-ring will tear or stretch and cause a leak. pick up a bottle of light lube and a couple o-rings from any paintball store.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen when I reattached my regulator. As I screwed the on/off valve in, it let out a small burst of cold CO2. But it stopped when I finished screwing it all the way. I think it was pressurizing or something. It doesn't appear to be leaking anymore.


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Can anyone help me? My CO2 tank or regulator is not working properly. I screwed the regulator on to the cylinder, and started to tighten the valve, and cold CO2 burst out of the tank. I loosened the valve and I tried to take the regulator out, but it won't come out. The PSI on the tank is 1000 even though I loosened the valve to the fullest extent. What is wrong with my cylinder?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

First put the adapter on the regulator and make it tight with cresent wrenches. Then turn the bottle into the adapter as tight as possible. you should be able to turn the bottle into the adapter as tight as needed by hand. I've used paintball for years before I went to a 5 lb cylinder. But, I used a true regulator, not one of those ASA valves. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

I don't know what's wrong with this thing; I can't take the ASA valve out of the cylinder! And I fully closed the needle valve, and it still leaks CO2! I feel like if I force the ASA valve out of the cylinder, it'll explode!


----------

